# Cassie is vomiting



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I wake up this morning and Cassie had throwing out all over my family room. First she throw out her food from last night, also some yellow stinky vomit, and also white foam.
She did not want to eat even a little piece of american cheese that I give her with her Benadryl pills every day. She is drinking water normal and also peeing and pooping.
I was reading to fast her for 24 hours and keep giving her Pedialyte.
I just lost my Chloe less than a month ago for kidney disease. I hoping I am not going thru the same with Cassie. I am so sad!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I wake up this morning and Cassie had throwing out all over my family room. First she throw out her food from last night, also some yellow stinky vomit, and also white foam.
> She did not want to eat even a little piece of american cheese that I give her with her Benadryl pills every day. She is drinking water normal and also peeing and pooping.
> I was reading to fast her for 24 hours and keep giving her Pedialyte.
> I just lost my Chloe less than a month ago for kidney disease. I hoping I am not going thru the same with Cassie. I am so sad!


If it is kidney failure the dog will have a funkey odor on it's breath. What did she eat last? Somebody here will know more than I do, but try skipping a meal then give a chicken quarter without skin, and see what happens.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

I just call the vet. She said not to feed her in the next 24 hours and give her small portions of Pedialyte and also 10 mg of Pepci.
She is fine other than that. She is old, so not much activities. She is going out and pee and everything. 
She will not drink the pedialyte from the bowl, but if I put it in my hands, she will drink it. Spoil Puppy!!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> If it is kidney failure the dog will have a funkey odor on it's breath. What did she eat last? Somebody here will know more than I do, but try skipping a meal then give a chicken quarter without skin, and see what happens.


Her breath is fine. I change her to Natural balance and I think it is not been good for her. 
I can not wait to go all RAW with them.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

*Cassie's Update*

She is doing better and ate some rice with boiled chicken. She is not throwing out anymore and looks happy. I just hoping that she has a good night tonight. My poor girl! I was not able to think or do anything today concerned that she may have something bad.
I need to get them a new food or keep them in Canadie until I start feeding them RAW


----------

